
Ask HN: I want to develop apps for non profits, does this biz model work? - jiblyyyy
I want to develop simple apps for non profits and instead of charging $xx,xxx per project, I want to take care of everything including hosting the native apps on my app store licenses, for a $250&#x2F;mo subscription. Is this a price range that non profits would love to jump on?
======
philondrejack
Without a one-off fee upfront?

~~~
jiblyyyy
Yes. Zero upfront costs

~~~
philondrejack
You'd be setting yourself up for a world of problems.

1.You wouldn't recoup your time investment on each app for at least 2 years.

2.The upkeep with each of those apps during that time would eat up significant
portions of your time.

3\. If an app did go down for whatever reason the firm could choose to cancel
your arrangement. If that happened in the first 12 months you'd really be sunk
because you have no one else you can sell that app to.

------
gus_massa
If a children cancer foundation doesn't pay the monthly bill, will you be so
heartless to just unplug the server?

